# Detritus Worms or Planaria?



## Courtneybst (13 May 2021)

Hey guys,

I've recently spotted some bugs in my shrimp tank most of which are harmless. However, this worm-like one I'm not sure of.

I've whittled down that it could be detritus worms or planaria. They're so tiny so they look the same to me.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Nick potts (14 May 2021)

Planaria have a triangular shaped head and 2 eye spots.

Detritus worms are thinner and usually in the substrate (but also found in the water column and on the glass)

Could it be a rhabdocoela worm?


----------



## Courtneybst (14 May 2021)

Nick potts said:


> Planaria have a triangular shaped head and 2 eye spots.
> 
> Detritus worms are thinner and usually in the substrate (but also found in the water column and on the glass)
> 
> Could it be a rhabdocoela worm?


Hey Nick, 

I wasn't sure if you were supposed to be able to see the eyes with your eyes only or with a microscope.

These are on the glass, in the top layer of the substrate and I've seen some on the rocks too.


----------



## Nick potts (14 May 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> I wasn't sure if you were supposed to be able to see the eyes with your eyes only or with a microscope.
> 
> These are on the glass, in the top layer of the substrate and I've seen some on the rocks too.



You may need a magnifying glass but the eyes are visible. The head shape is usually enough to confirm planaria.


----------



## dw1305 (14 May 2021)

Hi all, 


Courtneybst said:


> I've whittled down that it could be detritus worms or planaria


<"Detritus worms swim"> in a wriggling (or corkscrew) motion and Flatworms (both Rhabdocoela and Planarians) <"glide">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii (14 May 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> Hey Nick,
> 
> I wasn't sure if you were supposed to be able to see the eyes with your eyes only or with a microscope.
> 
> These are on the glass, in the top layer of the substrate and I've seen some on the rocks too.



Try sucking one or two up with a pipette and put them in a smooth/round bottomed drinking glass, it makes them easier to see as the glass tends to magnify them.


----------



## Courtneybst (14 May 2021)

Cheers guys, I'll have a look when the lights come on. I actually think I've got a magnifying glass around here somewhere...

In that case it's either Rhabdocoela or Planaria then. I'll let you know my findings.


----------



## Deano3 (2 Jun 2021)

As said planeria have a triangle shaped head and glide along the glass, i had somr and where quite thick, treated tank and seen none since. 

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtneybst (2 Jun 2021)

Oh sorry I didn't update the thread.

These things do glide along the glass and hardscape but after observation I'm fairly confident they aren't Planaria. It appears I do have detritus worms in addition to this but their numbers have been dwindling after a lot of substrate vacuuming and I haven't fed the tank much.

So far no damage has been done so I'm not worried at this point. Will update if things change.


----------

